# Ventilstecker-Schutzbeschaltung



## McMeta (3 August 2008)

Mal eine Frage:
Wann verwendet ihr welche Schutzbeschaltung in Ventilsteckern? (Freilaufdiode, Varistor, Supressordiode)


----------



## Junior (3 August 2008)

Wir verwenden Freilaufdioden bei 24V-DC. Die werden aber im Schaltschrank (Doppelstockklemmen) eingebaut.
Bei Kompressoren haben Endwässerungs und Anfahrventile manchmal 110V Spulen. Da wird dann ein endsprechender Steckereinsatz 230-110V verwendet weil er in diesem Fall zum Ventil gehört. Soweit ich weiß ist in dem Fall die Schutzbeschaltung integriert.

MfG   Günter.


----------



## Old Mischa (4 August 2008)

Bei 24V DC Magnetventilen grundsätzlich Freilaufdioden, jedoch immer im Magnetventilstecker. Beschaltung wirkt direkt an der Quelle und bei geöffneten Relaiskontakt ist der Verbraucher von der Quelle galvanisch getrennt.
Eine sehr gute Zusammenfassung kannst Du im "INTERFACE- Katalog" von Phoenix finden. Hier findest Du gleichfalls eine schöne Gegenüberstellung der verschiedenen Schutzbeschaltungen mit deren Vor- und Nachteilen.
Gruß Mischa


----------

